# Think we've got a 'Friday afternoon Bessacarr E749'



## Jimma

We took ownership of a brand new Bessacarr E749 earlier this week.... excited?? oh yes we were - like lots of us motorhome owners.... we've saved and worked so hard to get this.... However we are *extremely *disappointed about the sheer number of faults we have found. Honestly, its as if 5 o'clock Friday rolled around and the production line just stopped and sent it out as it was.

*Outside vehicle:*Cracked habitation trim
No door stop fitted to habitation door
Damaged habitation door seal
Hair line cracks above rear drivers side light
Hair line cracks on roof of vehicle

*Inside vehicle:*Cracked shower wall profile
No catches fitted to the panoramic window
The Remis blinds have only been attached properly on the bottom half and are now flapping around around the top of the fitting
Cabin lights fall out and are not secured properly
1 badge missing from the ceiling (to conceal screw)

I just can't understand how something that costs us so much can be sold like this. Obviously they are all things that can be sorted out but it doesn't give us much hope for the future, what else might go wrong!!

We've written to Swift to get a response, but we will see what reply comes back.


----------



## aps1

but every one is a Friday afternoon one !

Adrian


----------



## 747

I recently spoke to someone who had 2 Bessies. He said that both were rubbish, nothing but trouble.

He is over the moon with his new Bentley motorhome and the backup service is also out of this world. He had a problem with the fridge. They came to his place and did the work, also gave his wife flowers. 8O


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We collected our brand new Swift last Tuesday and had similar issues (not identical) most of which I noticed when I first inspected the vehicle. My dealer (Webbs of Warminster) put these right before I collected it. We are away in the motorhome as I type this and we have noted a couple of other "niggles" that I am convinced will be sorted out at my convenience by Webbs. Whilst I agree these motorhomes are expensive pieces of kit I am also sympathetic to my dealer and will give them a chance at least to put things right. 

I am certainly not going to complain to Swift directly at this point. I am going to relax, have a beer and contemplate.

Oh yes and welcome to the forum, nice first post. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## caulkhead

Hi Jimma,

I have every sympathy with you. It is totally unacceptable that such shoddy workmanship can find its way from the manufacturer to the dealer and then on to the customer. To that end, have you spoken to the people you purchased from?

There seems to be a growing number of posts about the poor standard coming out of the Swift Group. As Mrs Caulkhead and me will be looking to purchase our first "proper" M/H in the (hopefully) not too distant future, I can honestly say that just from reading posts on this forum, it would take a lot of convincing for me to even consider buying a M/H from the Swift stable.

Hope you get everything sorted!!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## 96299

It's not just a Swift thing although they do seem to have more than their fair share of 'wrong'ns', our burstner was similar in that the number of faults was unreal, and we kept getting them right up until the van was about 2 years old. All fixed now thankfully, but poor performance and wouldn't now buy another from that stable.

Steve


----------



## peribro

Jimma said:


> We've written to Swift to get a response, but we will see what reply comes back.


Without defending Swift for one moment, your complaint should be directed to the supplying dealer in the first instance. It obviously does no harm to make Swift aware of shoddy workmanship but your dealer should have carried out a proper inspection before handing the vehicle over and should have rectified these faults.


----------



## norrie

Welcome Jimma

The problem seems to me to be British workmanship, we tend to and are proud to buy British but only realise after the sale, they dont do it as well as Johnny Foreigner.

I bought a Bessacarr, albeit 2 years old and all the defects have been ironed out, but it still has a few faults even now, but I can live with them.

Hang on in there and it will get sorted, and most important...stay calm,dont let them get the blood boiling.

Norrie


----------



## Jean-Luc

Our Rapido, now 6years old and 73,000 Kms and a guestimated 1,000 nights use.
No 'finishing' faults, no bits fell off but two production related 'issues' which were attended to, well outside the end of the guarantee period, without quibble and with absolutely first class after sales customer service.   

pas de points for guessing what marque I will buy next.


----------



## Blizzard

Jimma, 

Welcome aboard.

We picked our 769 up for what we considered to be a bargain at 4 months old, after the initial owner spat his dummy out over a number of relatively minor quality snags (IMO); and got rid of it at a big loss 8O 
As it turned out, that loss was our gain and once our dealer rectified those problems, we've had very few quality complaints and endless months of enjoyment.

Yes, I fully agree that MHs are expensive pieces of kit and that both workmanship and quality control should be better, but give your dealer a chance to rectify the issues. Try not to let these spoil your experience too much, as once rectified you can start enjoying your MH to its fullest and hopefully the problems will be a dim and distant memory.


----------



## chubs

We have a one year old swift sundance 620fb had a couple of niggles quickly sorted by our dealer and we are very happy with the swift


----------

